# Planting garden under pecan trees in the south?



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

We have tried for 3 yrs now to grow our garden in full sun light but its just to hot here and our crop only last for alittle bit or like this year just died from the extreme heat wave we are having this yr in Texas.

My question to y'all is have you grown a garden under pecan tree's or any kind of trees before if so what has grown?

Our soil is very rich now with manure from the sheep from past yrs. Down the road from us we see a neighbor that her tree shades the garden most the time and it seems to do well. 

Any suggestions would be helpful

thanks

Samantha


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Samantha, my favorite uncle had a similar problem as you. The tree that shaded his garden was a black walnut. He discovered that type of pecan tree put out something (I forgot what it is called.) that got into the soil and inhibited the growth of his vegetables.

I would suggest you discover what type your tree is and you might ask your local agricultural agent about it. I think it is only black walnuts that interfere with gardening, though not sure.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Gonna try one under several big trees next year, I think. Bermuda grows well there, and I know they don't hurt alfalfa either...


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Our little garden gets shade starting about 2pm and is in full shade by 4.. It is a great spot and produces tons for us.. BUT it is not planted under the maples and mulberry trees. I would think you would be feeding the roots and have them growing thru your garden.. You would also damage the roots of your pecan trees if you use a tiller or worse a tractor/disk... JMHO,


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Have worked with and around pecans with field equipment for years... pecan roots go deeper than maples and mulberries. Still I won't be right next to them, either. Besides, if they get a little extra water and feed, the pecan crop may pick up.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Juglone is not a factor with pecans or hickories. Although those trees do produce juglone, the amount is so small that it is not toxic to any garden vegetable.

Martin


----------



## OldNight (Jul 10, 2011)

Gardening in GA I know what you mean about "full sun" requirements and the poor plants just being roasted. I have a new garden bed which has a mulberry tree at one end and a pecan at the other. I have noticed that things tend to do best in the middle where they are not under as much shade. On the other hand there are tall hedges on either side of the garden that contribute a lot of shade as well. 

The main problem I have with the pecan tree is right now the squirrels are coming in and burying pecans in my garden. An isolated pecan tree might not present as much of a target for them though.

If I were to do it all again I probably would not plant so close to the trees, but it also depends on what you plant. I also work the soil with a broadfork so there's not as much root damage.

You might be able to arrange your garden so that it got good shade in the afternoon from the tree. That would not require you to put it so close to the trees.


----------



## Ranchermom (Oct 25, 2005)

Well giving an update: We planted late last yr & I didn't do a fall garden but my herbs did very well under the pecan trees, I still have basil and rosemary growing as well as Aloe Vera, the onions seem to thrive in our hugeculture key garden under the trees. The lettuce grew for a bit but I think I put it in too late.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've had similar problems with melons. Just about the time they are producing good our annual heat wave hits and burns everything up. So I moved my melon bed underneath my big pecan trees. I have 3 very, very old native pecan trees all lined in a row from north to south and they are about 25 ft. apart. I made the bed right in between two trees and they get plenty of sun from daylight to about noon and then shade till about 4 p.m. and then plenty of sunlight till sundown. It worked out great!


----------

